# Poulan BVM200VS Losing Power - Pop!



## johnway2 (Jun 9, 2013)

This is my first post.

I have a Poulan Pro BVM200VS Leaf Blower. It recently started popping while running and then it would lose power. Eventually it wouldn't even start.

I have emptied the gas tank and I took the blower apart and cleaned everything and then made sure everything was tight. I then added fresh fuel with 40:1 ratio of oil. (I did read in another post that the cylinder screws could get loose on this model... not sure if I tightened these or not. I did tighten the ones that hold the carburetor assembly on.) 

The blower started up fine, but was sluggish... it would idle, but when I pulled the trigger all the way, it never really got to full power. After about 30 sec to a minute, it seemed to start running better. I stopped the engine to finish assembling the blower. (I was testing and had not put the case screws in) When I started it up again, it worked at about 85% power, but after about a minute it started the same behavior... a POP followed by a loss in power.

What does this sound like? Do I need to rebuild the carburetor? New fuel filter? All of the above?

Thanks!
John


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Did you check the muffler and exhaust for carbon build up? A plugged exhaust will cause a loss of power, it happens gradually so it's less noticeable over a period of time, until it just won't work anymore.


----------



## johnway2 (Jun 9, 2013)

*Removed spark screen*

Thanks for the reply.

I removed the spark screen and it seemed to run a little better, but I don't know how to determine if there is carbon buildup on the muffler / exhaust. 

If I just remove the muffler and run the blower without it, will that tell me if the muffler is the issue? If carbon buildup is the issue, can it be cleaned off or will I just have to buy a replacement?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

It will be noisy, but if it runs good with out the muffler, then you will need to clean it out, or replaced. Check the exhaust port too, it can become clogged with carbon as well.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

When I clean a muffler like this, I use a little propane torch and burn all the gunk out of it.


----------



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

After you check the muffler,check the compression with a compression gauge.It should be 90# or above to run right.I like the compression to be at least 120#.If it is below 90 you could have a stuck ring,or a bad piston or cylinder or both.Hope this helps.

Jerry


----------



## jharl03 (Jul 1, 2008)

if you are residential user, cleaning exhaust port - spark screen will solve all your problems. soak in seafoam overnight and wire brush next day. works like magic! you will kick yourself for not doing it earlier and/or overthinking carb rebuild.


----------

